
Zoom Isn’t Malware - dsr12
https://medium.com/@0xamit/zoom-isnt-malware-ae01618e2046
======
analyticascent
I'm still more of a Jitsi user ([https://meet.jit.si](https://meet.jit.si)),
but this post is a great overview of how people have overreacted and not given
Zoom credit for taking people's concerns seriously.

The list of a dozen things related to securing Zoom sessions is probably the
most practical part of that Medium post.

